# RS 48cm 650wheels anyone riding?



## larry63 (Feb 18, 2007)

I ride a soloist carbon size 48, with all the threads about the RS I was wondering how the size 48 rides with 650c wheels since I have had several LBS tell me to stay away those size wheels. Any thoughts?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd stay away from 650c wheels too. Your tires and tubes will be different than your other bike and from your riding friends (believe me I've had to both give or receive spare tubes to my friends during rides).I also think you have to pedal a bit faster to keep the same pace as a 700c wheel (I may be wrong, but the smaller circumference wheel makes common sense). You actually may be able to fit a 51cm RS since the reach is a considerably shorter due to the tall headtube. 



larry63 said:


> I ride a soloist carbon size 48, with all the threads about the RS I was wondering how the size 48 rides with 650c wheels since I have had several LBS tell me to stay away those size wheels. Any thoughts?


----------

